# Wiring an Intermatic Wall Timer in a three way switch



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have installed these ST01 Timers and like them, but I have not done a three-Way install.

Suggestions:


Make sure you don't have a recalled Timer with one of these Date Codes or No Date Code which also identifies a Recall: http://www.intermatic.com/customer%20service/product%20recalls.aspx



The ST01 Installation Sheetl can be fairly complex because of all the listed 3-Way possibilities. The hard copy Installation Sheet has a such a minuscule font size that it is a joke. Down load the pdf and increase the zoom. Also remember that this timer does not include a Neutral connection so a Load must be connected to see the Timer switch something. http://www.intermatic.com/~/media/files/intermatic/products/instructions/timers/st01%20%20%20eng.ashx
 .


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Piece of cake.

At the 3-gang box, remove the 2 black wires that are together on the same terminal, and attach them both to the black wire of the timer with a wire-nut.

The other black wire should attach to the blue wire of the timer. Attach the white wire to the red lead of the timer.

At the remote switch, remove the black wire from the back of the switch, and connect it to the screw terminal with the red wire. Leave the white wire alone.

This should do the trick.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

deleted charged.


----------



## aitutaki98 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks KBSparky! I wired it just like you said and it works perfectly!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## pdi1027 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Wiring an Intermatic Wall Timer in a three way switch - more help*

Hi - I am having the same issues with wiring my timer switch into an existing 3-way circuit. 
Switch #1 has two blue wires connected to each side of the switch on the bottom and a red on the top left screw.
Switch #2 ALSO has two blue wires connected to each side of the switch on the bottom and TWO red wires connected to the top left screw.

Can anyone help?

Thank you in advance


----------

